# look geometry chart



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

has anyone got a copy of the geometry chart for the 585 and 565? the look webpage (www.lookcycle.com) was updated a couple of days ago with the new 2006 range, and clicking on the geometry icon beside any of the frames brings up a new window with all the dimensions for each frame, but the image is missing from the bottom of that page, so i don´t know exactly what each dimension is referring to!

thanks,

foz


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

foz said:


> has anyone got a copy of the geometry chart for the 585 and 565? the look webpage (www.lookcycle.com) was updated a couple of days ago with the new 2006 range, and clicking on the geometry icon beside any of the frames brings up a new window with all the dimensions for each frame, but the image is missing from the bottom of that page, so i don´t know exactly what each dimension is referring to!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> foz


try www.lookcyclesusa.com is on the veltec site


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks, i already found one on competitive cyclist or someone similar.


----------

